# Rib roast



## red dog 8021 (Jul 6, 2012)

Anybody have a great reciepe for smoking a rib roast?


----------



## CraigC (Jul 6, 2012)

Can't help you there. IMO, a rib roast is a tender cut that really doesn't need low and slow to break it down for tenderness. If you're looking for smoke flavor, maybe a couple hours of cold smoke and then roast it off.


----------



## red dog 8021 (Jul 6, 2012)

I was thinking starting at 450 for 20 minutes then 325 for the rest. How does rubing the roast with worchestire then a montreal rub, smoked with apple? What do you think?

Thanks


----------



## CraigC (Jul 6, 2012)

Those temps are in the range of roasting. Now I will roast over hardwood. As far as seasoning, I wouldn't go any more than S&P. Thats just me though. I do a Cuban style pork roast in that temp range as well.


----------



## red dog 8021 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi Craig, thanks, Joe


----------



## 4meandthem (Jul 6, 2012)

I like a half and half mixture of Montreal Chicken and Montreal Steak for a rib roast.

I did a big venison roast on my smoker and wrapped it in bacon first.I discarded the bacon after.


----------



## 70chevelle (Jul 12, 2012)

My goto seasoning for rib roast is heavy salt and pepper, crushed garlic and fresh Rosemary.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Jul 23, 2012)

We roast a rib roast on our Traeger sort like red dog 8021.
Stuff with about 10 cloves of garlic, apply Mediterranean Sea Salt, fresh ground pepper.  Roast for twenty minutes at 425, reduce temperature to 200 until internal temperature of 130 is reach. Pull, tent foil for 20 minutes and slice.

Looks like this


----------



## taxlady (Jul 23, 2012)

Savannahsmoker said:


> We roast a rib roast on our Traeger sort like red dog 8021.
> Stuff with about 10 cloves of garlic, apply Mediterranean Sea Salt, fresh ground pepper.  Roast for twenty minutes at 425, reduce temperature to 200 until internal temperature of 130 is reach. Pull, tent foil for 20 minutes and slice.
> 
> Looks like this


That truly is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 23, 2012)

Savannahsmoker....perfection!!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 23, 2012)

Savannahsmoker said:
			
		

> We roast a rib roast on our Traeger sort like red dog 8021.
> Stuff with about 10 cloves of garlic, apply Mediterranean Sea Salt, fresh ground pepper.  Roast for twenty minutes at 425, reduce temperature to 200 until internal temperature of 130 is reach. Pull, tent foil for 20 minutes and slice.
> 
> Looks like this



Oh my.  I could bathe in that, SS.  And every so often, take a few bites.

Yummmm!!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 29, 2012)

Savannah,

Looks divino ... thanks for posting ur foto ...

Have great summer,
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 29, 2012)

Savannahsmoker said:


> We roast a rib roast on our Traeger sort like red dog 8021.
> Stuff with about 10 cloves of garlic, apply Mediterranean Sea Salt, fresh ground pepper.  Roast for twenty minutes at 425, reduce temperature to 200 until internal temperature of 130 is reach. Pull, tent foil for 20 minutes and slice.
> 
> Looks like this



That looks lovely


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 5, 2012)

That is a work of art right there!!!!!!!!! Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

